# 46% Of Mississippi Republicans Think Interracial Marriage Should Be Illegal



## iander (Apr 8, 2011)

> A new poll out of Mississippi finds that in a bastion of America's south, many Republican voters have tightly held onto the old, hateful views of race as a dividing line in society.
> 
> A full 46 percent of Mississippi Republicans said they believe interracial marriage should be illegal, according to the left-leaning survey group Public Policy Polling.
> 
> ...



http://www.businessinsider.com/shoc...interracial-marriage-should-be-illegal-2011-4


----------



## Sora (Apr 8, 2011)

yeah I'm not suprised at all


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 8, 2011)

Finally someone speaks out to defend the sanctity of marriage. We can no longer tolerate the moral decay of our society.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2011)

Good on ya Southern Reps.

Hey maybe you'll "rise again" like those redneck flea markets advertise right?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2011)

Sad, but not shocked.


----------



## olehoncho (Apr 8, 2011)

Another reason I'm grateful to my Grandparents for moving out west when they did.

Though for the sake of intellectual honesty, I'm actually pretty sure that the numbers of Democrats against Interracial marriage is about the same.  That backwards mentality is less of a political and more of a social thing in the south.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

Oh, Mississippi.


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 8, 2011)

So progressive. Oh well, at least they ain't trying to change anything.


----------



## GodOfAzure (Apr 8, 2011)

Not surprising, a lot of people down here who are republican are racist. 

God I hate Barbour


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Apr 8, 2011)

As if anybody else would marry them other than their own family.


----------



## GodOfAzure (Apr 8, 2011)

Robot-Overlord said:


> As if anybody else would marry them other than their own family.



Oh I get it, it's because we're all inbred that we have racist ideologies. It makes perfect sense. I would have continued to believe it was from animosity created from The Grass is Always Greener mentality.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2011)

Robot-Overlord said:


> As if anybody else would marry them other than their own family.



Touché. 

10charlimit.


----------



## Robot-Overlord (Apr 8, 2011)

GodOfAzure said:


> Oh I get it, it's because we're all inbred that we have racist ideologies. It makes perfect sense. I would have continued to believe it was from animosity created from The Grass is Always Greener mentality.



I was talking about the 46%


----------



## saprobe (Apr 8, 2011)

One of the reasons that people still think life in the Deep South is like this:

[YOUTUBE]1tqxzWdKKu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2011)

Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.


----------



## WakaFlocka (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.




Really? I don't think I'm inherently racist so....maybe its just y'all. But thanks for sharing your true feelings about interracial marriage. Believe it or not, not everybody thinks that way.


----------



## Altron (Apr 8, 2011)

lol I stopped reading when I read *Mississippi 
*


----------



## iander (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.



Citation needed...


----------



## olehoncho (Apr 8, 2011)

iander said:


> Citation needed...



My racist Democrat relatives in the South who hate me because I'm 1/4 Native American.


----------



## Darth inVaders (Apr 8, 2011)

F***n racists - bigots deserve to get their bigotry thrown back at them - since they all want minorities deported, THEY all should be deported


----------



## soulnova (Apr 8, 2011)

oléhonchô said:


> My racist Democrat relatives in the South who hate me because I'm 1/4 Native American.



Dude, that sucks. 

Sure, many people might not like it, but FFS!, they don't have to *make it illegal*.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.



That's pretty racist, please don't tell us how we feel based on how you feel.



soulnova said:


> Sure, many people might not like it, but FFS!, they don't have to *make it illegal*.



If you look at gay marriage, you'll see that this reasoning doesn't resonate well with conservatives.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.



I wouldn't. 

This is pretty retarded, from you of all people.

Should I make some sort of retaliatory comment like how you blacks can't shut the fuck up in the movie theater based upon a blanketed fallacy and without stats to back it up?


----------



## Syed (Apr 8, 2011)

soulnova said:


> Dude, that sucks.
> 
> Sure, many people might not like it, but FFS!, they don't have to *make it illegal*.



Yeah making it illegal is going overboard.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.



You're right, CTK. I hate people who aren't white, despite the fact I'm not completely white myself. I use barriers of difference to justify hatred and bigotry, which is why I sometimes donate money to the NAACP or gay rights groups. Not because I actually care, but to save face - despite the fact that where I live such things don't make people popular. I've endured beatings, social ostracization and stomach stress pains all to put up a front. You're so fucking smart.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.



I marvel at your ability to read and judge the minds of every liberal in the world.


----------



## Syed (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.



What defines a _white_ person? I've met a lot of Portuguese and Italian people who are considered white but they looked brown to me.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Apr 8, 2011)

Why am I not surprised in the slightest?



> A new poll out of *Mississippi*




Oh. That's why.


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 8, 2011)

It's hard to discover who the biggest dumbass in this thread is - the white Republicans or CTK.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.



I doubt it to be honest, the vast majority of people don't seem to care about what race someone dates, whereas in the UK the main problem lies in Muslim parents having problems with their children dating non-Muslims.

This is a bit hypocritical from you, being somewhat left wing yourself.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> I wouldn't.
> 
> This is pretty retarded, from you of all people.
> 
> Should I make some sort of retaliatory comment like how you blacks can't shut the fuck up in the movie theater based upon a blanketed fallacy and without stats to back it up?


Blacks are just as racist about people dating, don't make a mistake about it. But that wasn't what the thread was about. Some of the most racist people I have met were my family who thought someone's race should decide everything from the clothes you wear to the cars you drive, to who you marry, to where you work, to your hobbies...

People make the mistake of thinking that just because I say a lot of whites are like this that I somehow think blacks or anyone else are better than them...

Not only that but this does just wreak of liberal back patting, there's nothing to be proud of here, even if this number is much higher than their liberal counterparts its still from Mississippi. That would be the same as taking a poll asking who likes Cajun food in New Orleans.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 8, 2011)

I am not shocked


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Blacks are just as racist about people dating, don't make a mistake about it. But that wasn't what the thread was about. Some of the most racist people I have met were my family who thought someone's race should decide everything from the clothes you wear to the cars you drive, to who you marry, to where you work, to your hobbies...
> 
> People make the mistake of thinking that just because I say a lot of whites are like this that I somehow think blacks or anyone else are better than them...
> 
> Not only that but this does just *wreak* of liberal back patting, there's nothing to be proud of here, even if this number is much higher than their liberal counterparts its still from Mississippi. That would be the same as taking a poll asking who likes Cajun food in New Orleans.



Reek*

We're not calling you out for racial superiority claims, but a blanket statement that whites as a whole are adverse to their daughters dating black guys.

Well then if this is the case, should I just say the South is a backwards and racist section as a whole, Mississippi especially?

I mean you guys are already top tier in obesity.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

> I doubt it to be honest, the vast majority of people don't seem to care about what race someone dates, whereas in the UK the main problem lies in Muslim parents having problems with their children dating non-Muslims.



The key being religion, most Muslims families don't mind race so much as long as the religion is the same. This poll is just ridiculous, 46% percent wanting interracial marriages to be illegal is so backward, is Mississippi the Middle East?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> Reek*
> 
> We're not calling you out for racial superiority claims, but a blanket statement that whites as a whole are adverse to their daughters dating black guys.
> 
> ...


Mississippi is really a racist state and it is also has the highest rate of fat people. (speaking of being racist, Mississippi still keeps the Confederacy's capital all up nice while its people pay taxes on it and are all poor. Besides I didn't say all whites, I said most and I would still make that bet when it comes to people who are older.


----------



## iander (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, if I had a poll of Democrats answering the same question or of Mississippians in general, I would have posted it.  Can't seem to find one though.  It could very well be symptomatic of Mississippi as a whole but I wouldn't be surprised if the percentage is much higher for repubs then dems.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> Reek*
> 
> We're not calling you out for racial superiority claims, but a blanket statement that whites as a whole are adverse to their daughters dating black guys.
> 
> ...






> “The disparities here are easy to explain,” Katz said. “They’re associated with poverty, less education, areas where you can’t find fresh fruits and vegetables, and some cultural differences.”





So it's not really fat by choice in some stances.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Apr 8, 2011)

I live next door. About 15 minutes till I reach the boarder of Mississippi. This doesn't shock me in the least.

ONLY 46%? Seems low to me....

My political position does not fit in line with anyone from the South as the large majority seems out of touch with reality. They are also over-fed, under-educated, and impossibly closeminded.

If you have a beat up truck towing rusty shit (no better word for it, junk is too "high class") and you come to a complete stop before turning, you're from Mississippi....

No wonder they lost the war.... shesh.


----------



## Mael (Apr 8, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> So it's not really fat by choice in some stances.



I wonder if they exercise at all.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2011)

Mael said:


> I wonder if they exercise at all.



Gotta get up and get that welfare check somehow.  Which btw, whites lead on dependency for that.


----------



## Madchester (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.



nf's own uncle tom


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

> So it's not really fat by choice in some stances.



You can find fresh produce in small ass hick towns in Pakistan and India yet what Mississippi cant bring some in? The lack of it is probably due to the lack of interest and demand in the first place, which is a choice.


----------



## Madchester (Apr 8, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> in the UK the main problem lies in Muslim parents having problems with their children dating non-Muslims.



where the fuck did you pull this out of, muslims make up, what 3% of uk population? theres a lot of racism right here in birmingham you cretin, so no the primary problem isn't muslims not fucking non-muslims (which is pretty dumb because it actually does go on between muslims just as much as any other demographic)


----------



## On and On (Apr 8, 2011)

some parts of the US are still in the stone age 



Saufsoldat said:


> Finally someone speaks out to defend the sanctity of marriage. We can no longer tolerate the moral decay of our society.



troll statement or sarcasm


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You can find fresh produce in small ass hick towns in Pakistan and India yet what Mississippi cant bring some in? The lack of it is probably due to the lack of interest and demand in the first place, which is a choice.



Not really comparible, because if you mention them, it's advise to really do hunting because of the shitty water system over there which leads to diseases. So along with those so called fresh fruits there, you're most likely to get sick eating there than in Mississippi. And that would be from a tourist point of view.



> Food is often the cause of many visitors’ stomach upsets. It’s important to be careful about how it’s stored, cooked, and served. Avoid buffets and only eat freshly cooked food that’s served hot. A sign of a good restaurant is one that’s consistently filled with people. Be careful of eating washed salads, fresh fruit juice (which may be mixed with water), and ice. Many people also choose not to eat meat while in India, and instead prefer to take advantage of the wide range of vegetarian dishes on offer throughout the country. Meat eaters should avoid food from cheap restaurants and railway station vendors.


----------



## Madchester (Apr 8, 2011)

it never fails to make me laugh when folks talk about getting sick eating street food in places like the subcontinent, thailand, china etc while they will happily eat 40% fat in a macdonalds happy meal and slop up all their gm fruit and veggies


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

My point was that fresh produce is only scarce if people choose not to eat it. You stated that their obesity is a result of lack of fresh fruits, but that only happens when there's no demand. In the end obesity is a choice. But thanks for the info on food sanitation in India.


----------



## On and On (Apr 8, 2011)

People are actually debating this?

What is there to debate unless you're a small-minded bigot that on his face is wrong?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2011)

Madchester said:


> it never fails to make me laugh when folks talk about getting sick eating street food in places like the subcontinent, thailand, china etc while they will happily eat 40% fat in a macdonalds happy meal and slop up all their gm fruit and veggies



Surprises me why you can't just accept your ban Maddie.



Ennoea said:


> My point was that fresh produce is only scarce if people choose not to eat it. You stated that their obesity is a result of lack of fresh fruits, but that only happens when there's no demand. In the end obesity is a choice. But thanks for the info on food sanitation in India.



You also have to keep in mind that again, this was based on poverty as well. Which was also included in what I posted. but you snipped out a part you could best debate.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 8, 2011)

Madchester said:


> where the fuck did you pull this out of, muslims make up, what 3% of uk population? theres a lot of racism right here in birmingham you cretin, so no the primary problem isn't muslims not fucking non-muslims (which is pretty dumb because it actually does go on between muslims just as much as any other demographic)



Leicester most likely has an Asian majority population, yet there is little to no racism there. As cities go, it functions very well and people interact with each other economically regardless of race or religion. My point was that Muslims seem to be against mixed religious (which often involves race) marraiges moreso than any other social group bar Orthodox Jews. Of course every group has hateful and ignorant people, but that tends to be higher amongst people from uneducated peasant backgrounds, which as lot of Islamic people in the UK come from.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would *have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry*...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.



Load of bullshit. 

How far outside of Texas have you ever been?



Mael said:


> This is pretty retarded, from you of all people.



I lol'd.


----------



## sadated_peon (Apr 8, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> So it's not really fat by choice in some stances.



BS, not have fresh fruit and vegetables means fuck all. Just eat less of the mass produced food you can get.


----------



## E (Apr 8, 2011)

mississipi's one of american's hemorroids, so their opinion is automatically invalid



Madchester said:


> nf's own uncle tom


----------



## Madchester (Apr 8, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Leicester most likely has an Asian majority population, yet there is little to no racism there. As cities go, it functions very well and people interact with each other economically regardless of race or religion. My point was that Muslims seem to be against mixed religious (which often involves race) marraiges moreso than any other social group bar Orthodox Jews. Of course every group has hateful and ignorant people, but that tends to be higher amongst people from uneducated peasant backgrounds, which as lot of Islamic people in the UK come from.



get the fuck outta here....for starters leicester is a white majority town and you really need to get out your head out your arse if you think it is a town full of homos running hand in hand across meadows

muslims are against mixed religious marriages

so are hindus, sikhs and pretty much every other demographic across the world. thats how religious and cultural barriers kinda work. 

and stop being so fucking self righteous and condescending, as if you are the pinnacle of morality. for fucks sake get a grip on your sanctimony

but all of this is by the bye, since your initial asinine point was that muslims are the main problem in this situation, instead of, say, a few polls showing 40%+ of the population are opposed to same sex unions. provide some figures to back up your dumb statement please.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 8, 2011)

Mississippi is like that one ex who got really fat and ugly, started doing meth, and blames you for all her problems 20 years later.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2011)

I truly like to think with an open mind...but when 47 percent of GOP primary voters think that Obama was born not in America, and 93% of the Tea Party is white, and i think back to all the racism and hatred during those rallies...


Its hard to not think about the Conservative movement in this country simply being racists in disguise, using their anger about wealth and the reallocation of it as an outlet to express their anger with non white Americans getting assistance from the Government because of the social and economic disparity.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

> My point was that Muslims seem to be against mixed religious (which often involves race) marraiges moreso than any other social group bar Orthodox Jews.



You must not have met many Catholics then.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.



Thank god you're in the head of every liberal across the country, what would we do without your ungeneralized beliefs.


----------



## Tkae (Apr 8, 2011)

Anyone whose first reaction wasn't, "This isn't news in any way whatsoever," needs to actual visit the Deep South for a week. 

Seriously


----------



## Syed (Apr 8, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Leicester most likely has an Asian majority population, yet there is little to no racism there. As cities go, it functions very well and people interact with each other economically regardless of race or religion. My point was that Muslims seem to be against mixed religious (which often involves race) marraiges moreso than any other social group bar Orthodox Jews. Of course every group has hateful and ignorant people, but that tends to be higher amongst people from uneducated peasant backgrounds, which as lot of Islamic people in the UK come from.



Dude it's cultural and has little to do with religion. More specifically it's South Asian culture. Sikhs and Hindus don't like race mixing either. In fact, most prefer to marry from within their own ethnic groups (Punjabi's with Punjabi, Gujrati with Gujrati etc). South Asian Muslims also have similar views.


----------



## αce (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.



There's a difference between being racially insensitive to the person in which your daughter has affection for, and banning racial marriage across the nation completely. 

Nice try though.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 8, 2011)

The only issue up for debate here is whether or not Mississippi sucks.  I think that question should be easy enough to answer without resorting to various epithets.

The headline could have just as easily read:  "Most Mississippi Republicans not against Interracial Marriage."  The journalism here is very yellow.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 8, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> The only issue up for debate here is whether or not Mississippi sucks.  I think that question should be easy enough to answer without resorting to various epithets.
> 
> The headline could have just as easily read:  "Most Mississippi Republicans not against Interracial Marriage."  The journalism here is very yellow.



I wouldn't describe "a little over half" as "most".


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> The only issue up for debate here is whether or not Mississippi sucks.  I think that question should be easy enough to answer without resorting to various epithets.
> 
> The headline could have just as easily read:  "Most Mississippi Republicans not against Interracial Marriage."  The journalism here is very yellow.



That's just being silly Space. Its news when just under half of Republicans think this, well no...its not news..but it is lamentable


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 8, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> I wouldn't describe "a little over half" as "most".



A little over half is sufficient to elect Barack Obama President of the United States or change a state from red to blue.  

@Inuhanyou
I agree.  It's positively lamentable about Mississippi and I'm not quite sure why that state sucks so badly other than a massive cluster-fark of poor climate, poverty, and lack of cultural centers.  (Military friends of mine call it Mississucksass).


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 8, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> A little over half was sufficient to elect Barack Obama President of the United States.



You're comparing acceptance of interracial marriage among mississippi republicans to acceptance of Barack Obama among the American public? Alright.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2011)

48% of primary GOP voters NATIONWIDE think Obama was not born in the US  How's that for a statistic


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEwoFSAfQdc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kahvehane (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's an excerpt from Public Policy Polling's blog:



> When we asked about the interracial marriage issue in Mississippi we got an e-mail from a poll respondent explaining her answer that it should be 'illegal:'
> _________________________________
> I believe God made us a different color for a reason and should be honored by not marrying outside of the race that God picked for me, however the color of one's skin does not make him/her better than another color.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2011)

That's even worse, now we've got religious boo haw as an excuse for racism


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2011)

Based off of _most_ of the Blacks and Whites _I personally know_, they would want their kids, and they themselves, to marry people of their own race.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Based off of _most_ of the Blacks and Whites _I personally know_, they would want their kids, and they themselves, to marry people of their own race.



I feel sorry for you. Maybe you should look for less racist friends.


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 8, 2011)

> I believe God made us a different color for a reason and should be honored by not marrying outside of the race that God picked for me, however the color of one's skin does not make him/her better than another color.



Wat ? Lol, I wanna say something stupid, like "I believe God made people speak different languages after Babel for a reason, and it should be an honour to only speak in the language you were raised into".

This is an excuse to remain stupid, ignorant, and trapped in one's little world, rejecting the outside. 

... Like finding living in swamps enjoyable.


----------



## kazuri (Apr 8, 2011)

> Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry..



Which is meaningless because adults get to make their own decisions.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 8, 2011)

I believe God made me myopic for a reason, so I shouldn't wear glasses when driving.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> I feel sorry for you. Maybe you should look for less racist friends.



It's primarily my family.

Most people I know aren't attracted to Blacks though.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 8, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Which is meaningless because adults get to make their own decisions.



Except in religions that dictates otherwise. Like arranged marriages. Which may not happen all the time.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 8, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> You're comparing acceptance of interracial marriage among mississippi republicans to acceptance of Barack Obama among the American public? Alright.



It's a mechanical feature of the way Americans set up their representative government.  A simple majority wins you the electoral votes, or the presidency.  A simple majority lets you do lots of things.  

I'd honestly be more worried if the split was 60/30 against.


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 8, 2011)

Damn ! Just to make haters hate more, I wanna do a black chick ! (*is white*) And I have 3 at work !

Though... 1 said "Ewww... No, I wouldn't want a whitey as a BF !"  You dissappoint me, girl...


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 8, 2011)

T4R0K said:


> Damn ! Just to make haters hate more, I wanna do a black chick ! (*is white*) And I have 3 at work !
> 
> Though... 1 said "Ewww... No, I wouldn't want a whitey as a BF !"  You dissappoint me, girl...



Sex is the only way we will ever put racism to bed.


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 8, 2011)

"... to bed"... hurrhurrhurr... Kinky...

Damn, where's Nesha when you need her ?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Sex is the only way we will ever put racism *to bed*.



i c wut u did thar


----------



## iander (Apr 8, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> The headline could have just as easily read:  "Most Mississippi Republicans not against Interracial Marriage."  The journalism here is very yellow.



The headline would have been wrong.  It was 46% who said they think it should be illegal and only 40% who think it should be legal.  The rest were unsure.  The illegal votes were in the majority.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 8, 2011)

Flat out disgraceful. Shocking.

-----

PPP also breaks down how these voters view the GOP presidential field, with some interesting results. Here's how those respondents would vote:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2011)

now that's really sad.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 8, 2011)

im black and i like every girl of every race, and all my friends are of another race and they like girls of other races, mississippi is just


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 8, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> I feel sorry for you. Maybe you should look for less racist friends.



I don't think it's necessarily an issue of racism more so of tribalism and preference. I have a preference for asian women, (I'm not asian by the way) doesn't mean I wouldn't get with a white, latina or black woman. That's just my ideal. 
Saying you prefer you or your children to date a certain group , isn't the same as saying you oppose interracial marriage but since it's Mississippi it's safer to assume we're dealing with two groups of people and that interracial marriage is really code for (blacks getting with whites). While some of it may be rooted in outdated racist beliefs, I think some distinction should be made when we look at southern cities . If I grew up alongside blacks, seeing their community in shambles, the kids out of wedlock, poverty, crime, etc .Why would I want their community to spill into my own? Yeah my community may not be that much better, but our grass is a little bit greener and I'll do anything to keep it that way. What a lot of black won't admit to is the black community is really fucked up. Not justifying racism, just trying to add a layer of complexity most don't realize. I think it's more about "not wanting to associate with the blacks because my view of blacks is limited to the blacks in my backyward".  more so than "I hate blacks, interracial marriage is evil sort of thing".


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 8, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I don't think it's necessarily an issue of racism more so of tribalism and preference. I have a preference for asian women, (I'm not asian by the way) doesn't mean I wouldn't get with a white, latina or black woman. That's just my ideal.
> Saying you prefer you or your children to date a certain group , isn't the same as saying you oppose interracial marriage but since it's Mississippi it's safer to assume we're dealing with two groups of people and that interracial marriage is really code for (blacks getting with whites). While some of it may be rooted in outdated racist beliefs, I think some distinction should be made when we look at southern cities . If I grew up alongside blacks, seeing their community in shambles, the kids out of wedlock, poverty, crime, etc .Why would I want their community to spill into my own? Yeah my community may not be that much better, but our grass is a little bit greener and I'll do anything to keep it that way. What a lot of black won't admit to is the black community is really fucked up. Not justifying racism, just trying to add a layer of complexity most don't realize. I think it's more about "not wanting to associate with the blacks because my view of blacks is limited to the blacks in my backyward".  more so than "I hate blacks, interracial marriage is evil sort of thing".



blacks know that the "general view" of the black community is fucked up, but you have to realize that all blacks dont come from, wedlock/poverty etc, and even if you did grow up in that. it doesnt mean you have to follow that stereotype


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2011)

I know more racist Blacks than Whites


----------



## Gallant (Apr 8, 2011)

46% of the GOP in that state need to get open their closed minds.

Mississippi is a terrible place anyway. They have been holding the rest of the country back for ages now. Also Boss Hog will never be president.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Apr 8, 2011)

Conservatism is the basis of nazism. Christians have unfairly tried to paint Hitler as some kind of atheist leftie, but the truth is he shares more similarities with the average christian rightwinger than he does with the average atheistic leftwinger.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 8, 2011)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> Conservatism is the basis of nazism. Christians have unfairly tried to paint Hitler as some kind of atheist leftie, but the truth is he shares more similarities with the average christian rightwinger than he does with the average atheistic leftwinger.


not all christians are right wing republicans


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 8, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> The headline could have just as easily read:  "Most Mississippi Republicans not against Interracial Marriage."  The journalism here is very yellow.



Sounds like someone didn't read the article


----------



## Pilaf (Apr 8, 2011)

T4R0K said:


> "... to bed"... hurrhurrhurr... Kinky...
> 
> Damn, where's Nesha when you need her ?



She's off trying to say people who like hentai are pedophiles despite the fact she watches violent anime and doesn't consider herself a proponent of murder.

Or otherwise making anti-pot threads while not saying a damn thing against alcohol.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 8, 2011)

It’s amusing to see the finger continuously being point at the south as a convenient escape goat for Americans Racism.

Let’s look back to 2003. Washington branded every French man and woman and I quote ‘a cheese eating surrender monkey’ for not supporting their illegal invasion of Iraq.

Just last year Obama, showing a surprising amount of shrewdness, wrongly accused the British for the BP oil spill and effortlessly directed the gullible US publics xenophobia on attacking the UK while hiding his own ineffectiveness and failure to control the situation.

TL;DR: Stop scape goating the south.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 8, 2011)

Light Artist said:


> Here's an excerpt from Public Policy Polling's blog:



I wonder if that woman has forgotten that in most churches you get married before God, who is supposed to sanctify the union. I'm guessing this is true in most religions.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 8, 2011)

Madchester said:


> nf's own uncle tom


 
I think you'd better think twice before you say shit you haven't been here long enough to back up.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 8, 2011)

Implying people care what Mississippi has to say.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> She's off trying to say people who like hentai are pedophiles despite the fact she watches violent anime and doesn't consider herself a proponent of murder.
> 
> Or otherwise making anti-pot threads while not saying a damn thing against alcohol.



Don't ask for Nesha in here 

She's like the opposite side of the spectrum, this place would blow up completely and probably be locked, and who wants that right? 

Ahem, no offense to her


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 8, 2011)

So what is the point of this thread again?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think you'd better think twice before you say shit you haven't been here long enough to back up.



Wait, you're black? 

Why do you defend bigots who don't like black people?


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think you'd better think twice before you say shit you haven't been here long enough to back up.


Oh good, this guy hates everyone. 


MbS said:


> It’s amusing to see the finger continuously being point at the south as a convenient escape goat for Americans Racism.
> 
> Let’s look back to 2003. Washington branded every French man and woman and I quote ‘a cheese eating surrender monkey’ for not supporting their illegal invasion of Iraq.
> 
> ...



Conderning 2003, fair enough that is pure stupidity, but the majority of the states that voted Bush in were Southern/Mid West, whereas pretty much every Northern state voted for Gore. 

I do agree completely with you on the BP issue, but the UK is not one to point fingers with all the angry Euroscepticism which can sometimes verge on hatred.

The Southern states are far more intolerent and bigoted than the Northern states, in legal terms and in attitudes.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2011)

what i never understood about the BP disaster, was that the british people were so shocked and accused the US of being  "British haters", when BP is an international company with a lot of stakeholders and shareholders in other lands.

Nobody gives a damn about it being a British Company and nobody did then whatever you call the company itself. The facts of the matter are, that  BP cut costs with the cement and layering of the oil which caused the explosion, trans-ocean had lax regulations with their blowout preventer which failed on the rig that they owned, and the department of energy let both companies falsify records of safety because they lobbied them quite stringently 

I think the British media got pissed because many in the UK public have their stake in the company. But its not news, they did it because we have lax regulations and nobody actually fixed the problem then, but don't absolve the corrupt company of its liabilities because then your misunderstanding the situation at hand.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 8, 2011)

MbS said:


> Just last year Obama, showing a surprising amount of shrewdness, wrongly accused the British for the BP oil spill and effortlessly directed the gullible US publics xenophobia on attacking the UK while hiding his own ineffectiveness and failure to control the situation.


Wait, Obama laying the blame on the company who is directly responsible for the oil spill is a bad thing? And what could he do there, what power could he used to stop the oil spill?

Fresh from your ban MbS and it seems you're already starting a new one.


----------



## Santí (Apr 8, 2011)

This is the same party that abolished slavery...?

_Riiiiiiigggghhhhttt_


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 8, 2011)

Santisimo said:


> This is the same party that abolished slavery...?
> 
> _Riiiiiiigggghhhhttt_


The Republican Party has really flip flopped from its original founding.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 8, 2011)

I wonder what Republicans in Georgia think...


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 8, 2011)

Santisimo said:


> This is the same party that abolished slavery...?
> 
> _Riiiiiiigggghhhhttt_



Wait. It was?

Need to touch up on my history again it seems. That makes the article even more fail than I had imagine...


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 8, 2011)

Santisimo said:


> This is the same party that abolished slavery...?
> 
> _Riiiiiiigggghhhhttt_



Parties change a lot in an ideological sense, take the British Conservative Party who once used to be quite centrist and likeable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The Republican Party has really flip flopped from its original founding.



Look up "Dixiecrats" 

A majority of the racists of the south jumped ship from the Democratic party to the Republican party when the party officially took the support role on the civil rights legislation Brown Vs Board of Ed. The Civil rights era also led to the giant minority demographic in the Democratic party since then.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Apr 8, 2011)

Santisimo said:


> This is the same party that abolished slavery...?
> 
> _Riiiiiiigggghhhhttt_



The republicans of now are hardly the republicans of Lincoln's time.  A lot can change in 150 years.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Apr 8, 2011)

The party changed its constituency. Democrats used to dominate the southern US and include many notable opponents of civil rights, but that started shifting in the 20th century.


----------



## Gallant (Apr 8, 2011)

Santisimo said:


> This is the same party that abolished slavery...?
> 
> _Riiiiiiigggghhhhttt_



They did a lot of marching rightward. Especially in the last 30 years or so as the members of the party flipped over. Nixon and Eisenhower couldn't be Republicans in today's GOP and even Reagan would get into trouble on a few issues.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2011)

This is why MLK would be a stict Liberal in today's standards, even when conservatives trump up the fact that "MLK was a Republican! That's why the tea party isnt racist!". He marched for social justice for union workers under the law. Infact that's where he was when he was assassinated.


----------



## Hana (Apr 8, 2011)

Red Queen said:


> I wonder what Republicans in Georgia think...



Well I live in Georgia and I can tell you it is about the same as in Mississippi. The far right wing racist nut jobs in this state anyway. However because of Atlanta there are a lot more liberals in Georgia than Mississippi.


----------



## Santí (Apr 8, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The Republican Party has really flip flopped from its original founding.



Oh please. I refuse to accept it as the same political party. They're just a bunch of Radicals at this point.



Utopia Realm said:


> Wait. It was?
> 
> Need to touch up on my history again it seems. That makes the article even more fail than I had imagine...



Yup. Abraham Lincoln was the first.



Xyloxi said:


> Parties change a lot in an ideological sense, take the British Conservative Party who once used to be quite centrist and likeable.



Just because it happens often, that does not justify a complete 180 degree flip.



Tsukiyomi said:


> The republicans of now are hardly the republicans of Lincoln's time.  A lot can change in 150 years.



By _change_ do you mean _shit?_ I agree 



Gallant said:


> They did a lot of marching rightward. Especially in the last 30 years or so as the members of the party flipped over. Nixon and Eisenhower couldn't be Republicans in today's GOP and even Reagan would get into trouble on a few issues.



The largest change was back in the late 1800's, where Rockefeller and other big business corporations/monopolies had more money than the government and the party basically became corrupt. Things went downhill from there.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.



What in the world are you talking about?

Do you have anything to support this fantasy or are you just blowing smoke up my ass?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2011)

I think someone is getting rather defensive about their racially imbalanced views


----------



## Santí (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Apr 8, 2011)

Hana said:


> Well I live in Georgia and I can tell you it is about the same as in Mississippi. The far right wing racist nut jobs in this state anyway. However because of Atlanta there are a lot more liberals in Georgia than Mississippi.



Likewise with New Orleans in LA. 

Just don't let the idiocy seep into your skull. 

I now see why so many people are on forums. To simply seek out intelligent people to talk to. Trying to do that around here is like trying to get blood from a stone.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 8, 2011)

DEM ^ (use bro) BE TAKIN OUR WIMIN!!!111


----------



## Synthetickiller (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.



LOL @ living in your little close minded world.

Anyways, talking about the truth... 

Republican Sen. Kyl claimed today that 90% of planned parenthood's funds are allocated to abortion. LMAO, what a troll. The republican's are trolling so hard and you're not helping. 

Let's not go there.....


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 8, 2011)

3 percent of funds are allocated to abortion  Over 30% are for cancer screenings lol. A majority of the rest are contraception, and 30,000 cancer diseases are found every year due to Planned Parenthood

The GOP is really sick arent they


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.



Wow... That is all. 


Madchester said:


> nf's own uncle tom


Trudat, this guy Cardboard Tube Knight is a ridiculous clown. When I heard he was black I was baffled.


I can't say I'm surprised. Next they should do a poll about how many people in Mississippi think it should be okay to marry their cousins. I'm sure the results would be pretty disturbing as well.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Apr 8, 2011)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Wow... That is all.
> 
> I can't say I'm surprised. Next they should do a poll about how many people in Mississippi think it should be okay to marry their cousins. I'm sure the results would be pretty disturbing as well.



You forgot outlawing women's right to vote, reinstating jim crow lawns, then having a 2nd civil war to reinstate slavery, moving back to blacks (slaves) being worth 3/5 of a person, THEN back to only white, rich land owners having the right to vote.


----------



## Thor (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm white from the south, my extended family is pretty multiracial. None of my siblings are married to white people. 

Missishitty giving the south a bad name since eternity


----------



## Talon. (Apr 8, 2011)

saprobe said:


> One of the reasons that people still think life in the Deep South is like this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1tqxzWdKKu8[/YOUTUBE]



ya know...that doesnt seem so bad. Banjos are serious business


----------



## Bioness (Apr 8, 2011)

See this is why I just want to get a silent electric car, and then just floor it across those states and hit as many people as I can. 

They'll never hear me comin'


----------



## Synthetickiller (Apr 8, 2011)

Bioness said:


> See this is why I just want to get a silent electric car, and then just floor it across those states and hit as many people as I can.
> 
> They'll never hear me comin'



Not large cities mind you. 

Look at the demographics for who voted for Ron Paul. They live on the outskirts of society. 

That's where you need to drive.


----------



## Santí (Apr 8, 2011)

Naggers Suck said:


> Everyone tends to forget them jim crow laws were pretty popular up there in the good ole tolerant north.Nope only the south is racist. Herp Derp.
> 
> Newsflash...the north was and is just as racist as the south is. The only difference is that the south is much more honest and open about it.





Naggers Suck said:


> Utterly ignoring that lincoln was much more racist then the average racist republican by modern standards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where the hell did you pull these facts from? The north wasn't racist at all. Most of them had never even seen a black person until Post-Reconstruction and had no idea what was even going on down south until writers like _David Walker_ published books like _The Liberator_ and explained what was happening in the south and calling such actions un-Christian. These books were burned in the south and praised in the north. 

Lincoln was not a racist, there's evidence that proves against that. And I want a legit article that proves everything you just said about MLK


----------



## Draffut (Apr 8, 2011)

Naggers Suck said:


> Utterly ignoring that lincoln was much more racist then the average racist republican by modern standards.
> 
> MLK if he was alive would have his Doctorate degree revoked because he is a known and proven plagiarist. He also would be shamed to death and looked at with disdain because he is nothing but a goddamn hypocrite that cheated on his wife multiple times. Not to mention he was a women beater. He beat his prostitutes. You are right...he sounds like a liberal to me!
> 
> Only our fat ones. Them buck Nigras love our fat white wimmins.



Hahaha, dupe.  reported.


----------



## EJ (Apr 8, 2011)

What the fuck man


----------



## EJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Santisimo said:


> Where the hell did you pull these facts from? The north wasn't racist at all. Most of them had never even seen a black person until Post-Reconstruction and had no idea what was even going on down south until writers like _David Walker_ published books like _The Liberator_ and explained what was happening in the south and calling such actions un-Christian. These books were burned in the south and praised in the north.
> 
> Lincoln was not a racist, there's evidence that proves against that. And I want a legit article that proves everything you just said about MLK



Why would you even respond to him?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 8, 2011)

Naggers Suck said:


> Utterly ignoring that lincoln was much more racist then the average racist republican by modern standards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to support this dupe but a lot of what he says is unfortunately true.

If you listened to Lincolns speeches he talked about blacks as if they were insects and would make a KKK leader seem like a liberal sympathizer.


----------



## Netorie (Apr 8, 2011)

I wonder how many against interracial marriage are actually mixed race themselves and just don't know it.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, the South payed Blacks more to fight than the North...Interesting fact.

From what I see, the South is racist, but Northern Racists seem more extreme. Down here, they are too lazy to act on it.


----------



## Level7N00b (Apr 8, 2011)

Who cares what a shitkicker state like Mississippi thinks?


----------



## Synthetickiller (Apr 8, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Who cares what a shitkicker state like Mississippi thinks?



Because these shit kickers vote in govenors, represenatives and senators who affect thier own local politics as well as federal legislation. 

There's 2 Senators from Mississippi who have just as weight with a vote as from your State (if you live in the USA).


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow.

So just because some don't like it, it should be illegal for all huh?


----------



## EJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


> Wow.
> 
> So just because some don't like it, it should be illegal for all huh?



They feel that it gets rid of cultures, or they believe ethnic groups can't live together.

Some BS


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 8, 2011)

Definitely a dupe.


----------



## JellyButter (Apr 8, 2011)

Im gonna become a hippie.

Make love
Not war ♥


----------



## Gino (Apr 8, 2011)

Being from the south I'm not surprised in the slightest It is what It is.........


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm happy I come from one of the more rational less racist areas of the US. In my hometown it's not uncommon to see interracial couples, and I've been in relationships with more white girls than black girls. I can't believe that there are still places in our country that have these narrow minded views. I fear that we're regressing as a society.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 8, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Blacks are just as racist about people dating, don't make a mistake about it. But that wasn't what the thread was about. Some of the most racist people I have met were my family who thought someone's race should decide everything from the clothes you wear to the cars you drive, to who you marry, to where you work, to your hobbies...
> 
> People make the mistake of thinking that just because I say a lot of whites are like this that I somehow think blacks or anyone else are better than them...
> 
> Not only that but this does just wreak of liberal back patting, there's nothing to be proud of here, even if this number is much higher than their liberal counterparts its still from Mississippi. That would be the same as taking a poll asking who likes Cajun food in New Orleans.


I think you seem to be basing your own living experiences in Texas and comparing it to other parts of the U.S., when I'm sure their are just as many people tolerating interracial coupling then thinking it should be illegal in other parts of the country. A good deal of people will be in favor of interracial marriage.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Apr 9, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Gotta get up and get that welfare check somehow.  Which btw, whites lead on dependency for that.



Shhh! You're giving away secrets! They don't want you to know that!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 9, 2011)

Speak of the angel


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2011)

dreams lie said:


> I think you seem to be basing your own living experiences in Texas and comparing it to other parts of the U.S., when I'm sure their are just as many people tolerating interracial coupling then thinking it should be illegal in other parts of the country. A good deal of people will be in favor of interracial marriage.


I would think that most people wouldn't voice it in a way where they say "they shouldn't get married," rather, they would object when it came into their family. I'm not basing it just on my own experience, other people talk about this stuff.

There are basically three tiers of people. There's the outward one who's easy to spot and rare to be honest. Then there's the people who are outwardly seem okay with other races, associate with them on a regular or semi regular basis by choice and have no issue until their son or daughter bring someone of a different race. Then there are the people who are actually okay with it.


----------



## Naruko (Apr 9, 2011)

Apparently Mississippi Republicans are ignorant (or in denial) about how difficult it would be to make interracial marriages illegal in the U.S.A. We're a country of mutts, there is no pure-whatever here unless it's a family that just moved over from another country (and in this day and age, I doubt they're "pure" whatever, either). Humans interbreed, they just need to get over that fact and accept it.

Everybody knows crossbreed vigor > all, anyway


----------



## Marknbrut (Apr 9, 2011)

> Sex is the only way we will ever put racism to bed.



This is worth investigating.


----------



## stream (Apr 9, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There are basically three tiers of people. There's the outward one who's easy to spot and rare to be honest. Then there's the people who are outwardly seem okay with other races, associate with them on a regular or semi regular basis by choice and have no issue until their son or daughter bring someone of a different race. Then there are the people who are actually okay with it.



I think I would add one more category. People who do not feel all right with their son or daughter bringing someone of a different race, but who have the good sense to shut up and hide this feeling, because they know better than giving in to their gut racism.

I would not be surprised if that category was the largest.


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 9, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Go ahead and pat yourselves on the back liberals, but just remember that at least the Republicans are truthful. Most whites would have some issue if their white daughter brought a black person home to marry...Liberals just think not to say that they would because they care. But they're no different besides the fact that they care about appearances more.



maybe some, but in an anonymous vote most wouldn't vote to make it illegal. Maybe racism amongst liberals is more discrete but overt racism doesn't mean its less oppressive. I'd rather raise a kid somewhere where open bigotry isn't widely accepted, than a state where residents are complaining and defacing murals with faces they think are too dark and voting to regress the laws to the Jim Crow era.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 9, 2011)

It's America.


----------



## soulnova (Apr 9, 2011)

stream said:


> I think I would add one more category. People who do not feel all right with their son or daughter bringing someone of a different race, but who have the good sense to shut up and hide this feeling, because they know better than giving in to their gut racism.
> 
> *I would not be surprised if that category was the largest.*



Yeah, pretty much this.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 9, 2011)

I always wanted to hit a black girl...dont understand the problem...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2011)

stream said:


> I think I would add one more category. People who do not feel all right with their son or daughter bringing someone of a different race, but who have the good sense to shut up and hide this feeling, because they know better than giving in to their gut racism.
> 
> I would not be surprised if that category was the largest.



Eh it might be, I don't know but I'm sure those people exist. 



DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> maybe some, but in an anonymous vote most wouldn't vote to make it illegal. Maybe racism amongst liberals is more discrete but overt racism doesn't mean its less oppressive. I'd rather raise a kid somewhere where open bigotry isn't widely accepted, than a state where residents are complaining and defacing murals with faces they think are too dark and voting to regress the laws to the Jim Crow era.



More would make it illegal though and even more would forbid their own son or daughter. Either way they're racist.


----------



## Superstars (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, this is nothing new.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 9, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Wait, Obama laying the blame on the company who is directly responsible for the oil spill is a bad thing? And what could he do there, what power could he used to stop the oil spill?
> 
> Fresh from your ban MbS and it seems you're already starting a new one.



You're a really bad debater. 

Obama caused an international furor and dragged another country, one engaged in two of the US illegal wars, into firing range of xenophobia, referring to the company as 'British Petroleum' a name it abandoned ten years before, and resulted in the company shares plummeting affecting both side of the Atlantic.

And BP directly responsible? Oh you of little intellect. It was an American operated rig that was responsible.


----------



## stream (Apr 9, 2011)

MbS said:


> And BP directly responsible? Oh you of little intellect. It was an American owned and operated rig that was responsible.



American what? The rig was owned and operated by Transocean, which is based in Switzerland.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Apr 9, 2011)

stream said:


> American what? The rig was owned and operated by Transocean, which is based in Switzerland.



Which had american workers on board and guess who caused the fuckup ? American workers.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 9, 2011)

God was responsible.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 9, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> God was responsible.



It was obviously revenge for Hiroshima.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 9, 2011)

MbS said:


> It was obviously revenge for Hiroshima.



US: 1
God: 0


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 9, 2011)

Before anyone throws out any more conjecture, this is what i wrote before that people apparently seem to not want to understand.



> what i never understood about the BP disaster, was that the british people were so shocked and accused the US of being  "British haters", when BP is an international company with a lot of stakeholders and shareholders in other lands.
> 
> Nobody gives a damn about it being a British Company and nobody did then whatever you call the company itself. The facts of the matter are, that  BP cut costs with the cement and layering of the oil which caused the explosion, trans-ocean had lax regulations with their blowout preventer which failed on the rig that they owned, and the Department of the Interior let both companies falsify records of safety because those companies lobbied the department quite stringently, which records show.
> 
> I think the British media got pissed because many in the UK public have their stake in the company. But its not news, they did it because we have lax regulations and nobody actually fixed the problem then, but don't absolve the corrupt company of its liabilities because then your misunderstanding the situation at hand.




I'd ask that before someone brings up the BP spill for whatever nonsensical reason they can come up with, they should actually understand the circumstances behind the spill.


----------



## Stalin (Apr 9, 2011)

I have met older white people in my state who have old fashioned views on interacial dating but they never did think it should be illegal. 

This was mostly because of their interpetation of some parts of the bible. Even my family have the same views but they're not racist.

So, besides mississippi's cultural history, I believe religion may play a part in their views, not the major role though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 9, 2011)

Maybe we should reexamine what it actually means to be a racist before throwing the word out every which way hmm?


----------



## Stalin (Apr 9, 2011)

There are different degrees of racism.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 9, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Before anyone throws out any more conjecture, this is what i wrote before that people apparently seem to not want to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're the final say of authority in this? Get off your high horse and in to my ignore list.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2011)

MbS said:


> So you're the final say on moral authority in the cafe. Get off your high horse and in to my ignore list.


Why are you even discussing the BP spill in here, that bullshit has nothing to do with race, nor does Americans making fun of the French.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Apr 9, 2011)

Chill CTK. You'll give yourself a hernia.


----------



## Santí (Apr 9, 2011)

MbS said:


> So you're the final say of authority in this? Get off your high horse and in to my ignore list.



Reminds me of a refrigerator.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 9, 2011)

MbS said:


> Chill CTK. You'll give yourself a hernia.


Your just driving the thread off topic, take it somewhere else.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 9, 2011)

MbS said:


> So you're the final say of authority in this? Get off your high horse and in to my ignore list.



You can ignore me if you want MbS, but the facts of the matter are, if you want to bring up a subject you should actually know the circumstances behind that subject before trying to make a point with it, cause you'll just embarrass yourself otherwise. I definitely should not have to be the one to tell you this


----------



## Jagon Fox (Apr 9, 2011)

fortunately, interracial marriage isn't going anywhere anytime. but they can dream and stick to their own race for all i care.


----------



## hellonoam (Apr 9, 2011)

> A full 46 percent of Mississippi Republicans said they believe interracial marriage should be illegal, *according to the left-leaning survey group Public Policy Polling*.



my football coach hated statistics. He said, "statistics are like sluts. You can twist them, stretch them, squeeze them, and then send them out the next day."


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 9, 2011)

hellonoam said:


> my football coach hated statistics. He said, "statistics are like sluts. You can twist them, stretch them, squeeze them, and then send them out the next day."



Can't catch a STD from statistic tho.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 9, 2011)

hellonoam said:


> my football coach hated statistics. He said, "statistics are like sluts. You can twist them, stretch them, squeeze them, and then send them out the next day."



because we should listen to a highschool football coach about statistics


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 9, 2011)

Also, 46% of Mississippi Republicans don't use their brains.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey guys, check CNN. That survey was loaded and was made to make Republican voters seem racist. The PPP was criticized by Anderson Cooper, as well as many democratic leaders recently for this radical lying poll.  Story just brought bad press to them about this on MSNBC 30 min ago.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm gonna need a source for that good sir. Of course who needs overt shit like people saying they hate interracial marriage in a poll to what else is out there to prove that racism is alive and well


----------



## Bishop (Apr 9, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I'm gonna need a source for that good sir. Of course who needs overt shit like people saying they hate interracial marriage in a poll to what else is out there to prove that racism is alive and well



Ah, all I have is MSNBC TV, and Anderson Cooper talking about it on TV. No need to believe me though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 9, 2011)

Well yanno what? I'd truly like to think that conservatives in the state that this poll was taken in are not overwhelming racist, so i'll take your word for it


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 10, 2011)

Hitler made interracial marriage / sex illegal back in 1935.

Too slow, guys.



> The Gesetz zum Schutze des deutschen Blutes und der deutschen Ehre (Protection of German Blood and German Honor Act), enacted on 15 September 1935, forbade marriage and extramarital sexual relations between persons racially – or rather racistically – regarded as so-called non-Aryans and Aryans (persons of “German or related blood”), this included all marriages, where at least one partner was a German citizen.


----------



## Cornbreesha (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh well.... Ole Miss is off my College list


----------



## stream (Apr 10, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Hitler made interracial marriage / sex illegal back in 1935.
> 
> Too slow, guys.



Erm... Thanks for the Godwin, but you _do_ know that interracial marriage was illegal in Mississippi and in 15 other states until 1967, right?



When many of the people who answered the poll were born, interracial marriage _was_ illegal. They are just pining for the goold ol' days...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 10, 2011)

Jim Crow and all that


----------



## Bishop (Apr 10, 2011)

Welp, good ol' southern racism is better than northern racism.

Yep, Jim Crow is still alive, should make a whiskey drink after him.


----------



## Soda (Apr 10, 2011)

I live in Mississippi (hopefully not for much longer) and I'm actually surprised by this. People still love throwing the N word around down here but I didn't expect this...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 10, 2011)

what does the confederate flag mean to southerners in this day and age i wonder..


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 10, 2011)

stream said:


> Erm... Thanks for the Godwin, but you _do_ know that interracial marriage was illegal in Mississippi and in 15 other states until 1967, right?
> 
> 
> 
> When many of the people who answered the poll were born, interracial marriage _was_ illegal. They are just pining for the goold ol' days...




Yes, but given the recent talk about "death panels", the Hitler comparison has +1 to irony.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 10, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> what does the confederate flag mean to southerners in this day and age i wonder..



The time I spent traveling and making friends in the South, many say it represents rebellion against takeover. I don't know who would want to take over the South seeing as it's mostly colonized already by you know who.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Apr 10, 2011)

Ya because we all know only those evil whites are racist. I wonder how many black  or other racial groups are against interracial marriage, I bet it would be enought to make liberals head spin.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Apr 10, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> Ya because we all know only those evil whites are racist. I wonder how many black  or other racial groups are against interracial marriage, I bet it would be enought to make liberals head spin.



I bet not. Burden of proof is on you, though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 10, 2011)

Why is this still open, its proven bullshit.


----------

